# Is this a full refurbishment?



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello,

I own a Q7 with 20" alloys and live in the Manchester/ Lancs area.

I want to have all 4 wheels fully refurbished and have had a quote from a reputable approved body shop in Manchester who also refurbish alloy wheels (they have quoted me a seemingly reasonable £288 including VAT for all 4 wheels. This seems in line, roughly, with other 'full refurbishment' services on the market).

I am fairly sure that they will do a good job. They say that to prepare the wheel, they sandblast it back to bare metal and the finish is powdercoat to the inside and outside of the wheel. They re-balance each wheel too.

I am - it would be fair to say - quite particular.

The one query/ doubt that I have is that the body shop in question has told me that they do not remove the tyres from the wheels whilst refurbishing them. The explanation given is as follows:-

'We don’t take the tyres off for two simple reasons:
One is that more than likely the wheel will get damaged when putting the tyre back on. 
The other is that underneath the tyre does not get painted or the tyre will rub the paint off causing lacquer to peel.'

This makes me a bit wary as to what might happen when I need to have new tyres put on in the future (for example, are the refurbished rims likely to 'crumble' on me).

I always thought that a full alloy refurbishment meant removal of the tyres.

On a plus point, the body shop in question guarantee's its work for 3 years from, for example, a failing finish/ peeling lacquer... with the following precautionary quote from the body shop:
'The paint warranty would be invalidated if the wheel was damaged, for example kerb damage or accident damage'

I would be grateful for anyone's informed view

Thanks.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

How do they plan to bake the wheel in the oven with the tyre still on?

They probably know what there doing but if you have any doubts IMO I would stay away.

Also you say a bodyshop is doing them? As in a vehicle bodyshop? They might just be painting them instead of powder coating.


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

I would be wary of a firm telling me that they are powder coating without removing the tyres. Have a look here at the powder coating process:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powder_coating

The powder is baked at 200degC..... Can see your tyres coming out of the oven like soft toffee.........


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry a full refurbish to me is tyres off, acid dip and complete respray and then bake. Sounds to me like they are just going to blow the faces over.

Personally I would go elsewhere.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

When I am *painting* my wheels, I leave the tyres on...

When I am getting them powder coated, the tyres have to come off AFAIK... as you have to chemically 'dip' the wheels, blast them, then coat them...at least 2 of those process would damage rubber tyres, I would have thought...

I have had at least a dozen sets of wheels powercoated and everytime the tyres have been removed...

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

How is he going to peel the tyres off your alloys after he has baked them with them still on. 

There is a distinct smell of ****e.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Echo the above, and also if the tyres stay on, surely there will be an exposed edge where the new paint meets the old? This line would then need to be changed to overlap the lacquer coat too?

Just all sounds a bit hairy-arsed to me.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I got this done for £65 per wheel. tyres off... the works... have a read...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200001

its obviously not an option for you to use the same place but I'd recommend looking at what i had done last week for the same price.

and there is no damamge to the wheel when putting the tyres back on.... if they are carefull!

thb the guys youve been speaking too sound full of BS


----------



## nurburking DS (Mar 1, 2010)

There was an episode of Wheeler Dealers that showed them calling a mobile wheel re-furb company that worked from a van, tyres were left on the wheel but they broke the seal and rolled them back to expose a small area of the inside rim and re-furbed to there, when the tyre was put back in place you couldnt notice any difference. Like said before though i cant imagine wheels being powder coated with tyres on.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

nurburking DS said:


> There was an episode of Wheeler Dealers...


Say no more..... :lol:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

They're just doing the faces and as mentioned, they can't be powdercoating them with the tyres on. I would get them done properly, by a reputable wheel refurbishing company. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you know any Alex?


----------



## nurburking DS (Mar 1, 2010)

Going on the pics Elite have put up under there section on wheel refurb you wouldnt go far wrong giving them a bell to enquire on some prices, the pics they have up are stunning.


----------



## james. (Mar 1, 2010)

If they aren't taking the tyre off then they are painting not powder coating. 

In which case, £288 is very steep IMO.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Now I just need a good recommendation please*

So, can anyone please recommend any 'full' alloy refurbishers in Manchester/ Lancs/ surrounding counties?

Thanks for all of the quick responses...


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just look up powder coating companies in yellow pages don't use a body shop unless they are indeed baking them


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Firstly what colour are you having them?

As for £288 for wheels to be shot blasted and coated that seems a hell of a lot to me.

Chigaco Powder Coaters in Mosley charge £15 a wheel, but they too will not mess with tyres. They tell you to take them off first before dropping them off with them. As for damaging the wheels when putting tyres back on, well thats upto the tyre company. If they damage them they pay for the repairs, Wheel Base will put them back on for you without damaging the wheels.


----------



## gleaming (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi mate

give these a call there local in manchester they do all top of the range cars

the wheel specialist 0845 465 4866

or www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

A mate of mine works for Revive and they do alloy refurbs. Yes he is a franchise but does good jobs for me.


----------



## A17 (Oct 4, 2010)

[email protected] damaging the wheels, when putting the tyre back on !!


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Any testimonials on these 2 refurb companies?*

Someone has mentioned the Wheel Specialist, Manchester (national franchise, I think)...

And there is a company called Wheelrite in Chorley.

Has anybody actually used any of them?

Both quote about £280 all inclusive for 4 tyres off fully refurbished wheels. Both advertise a seemingly similar service and are in my catchment area...

Am in indecisive mode and need help please...


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

pld118 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I own a Q7 with 20" alloys and live in the Manchester/ Lancs area.
> 
> ...


I know the company you're talking about here.

They do 2 services, a smart repair where the tyre stays on the rim. This is for small damaged areas of the wheel. They dont need to take the tyre off the wheel to do a good job. The wheel is effectively repainted and not powder coated.

The other service is a powder coat. This is for wheels which have more damage and need a complete repair. They take the tyre off for this service.

Be aware if you have the wheels powder coated, while this is a more robust finish, if the wheels are kerbed again, its a total refurb ie tyre off and full re powder coating. The wheel cannot be 'smart repaired' or at least not to my knowledge!

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## chrissam (Aug 17, 2008)

These guys are good: www.prestigewheels.co.uk

They are based in Furness Vale near Disley.

They do a wheel collection service too.

I've used them a couple of times and they do a great job. They do it properly, chemical bath, shot blasting, and a 3 coat paint/powder coat.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

Can any of you please recommend any smart repairers used in the Manchester/ Lanc's surrounding counties as well?

I've 4 different panels that I'd like worked on to remove a couple of small dinks (less than smallest finger nail size) and broken lacquer blemishes.

Thanks.


----------



## zedcor (Jan 9, 2011)

pld118 said:


> Someone has mentioned the Wheel Specialist, Manchester (national franchise, I think)...


I used the Newcastle franchise and couldn't be happier. :thumb:

They explained how they would lift up my car and remove the wheels, just like I would do it, so I had full confidence in leaving my car with them.

Powder coating is what you want, not wet painting and as others have said, your tyres need to come off to do a professional job.


----------



## paulr (Mar 26, 2010)

What is the end result difference between painting and powder coating. I guess all manufacturers paint the wheels, why do people powder coat them, or why dont manufacturers powder coat them?


----------



## gleaming (Aug 14, 2007)

hi mate

ive recommended a few of my clients to the wheel specialist all jobs were done great 

18" AMG split rims outer rims were repolished inner faces were recoated


a full colour change on a bentley gt


a full colour change on a r/r sport


give them a ring and go and see them :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

A17 said:


> [email protected] damaging the wheels, when putting the tyre back on !!


I thought that. If they are worried about damaging the wheels putting the tyres back on then they are in the wrong job!


----------



## ianu (Apr 9, 2007)

..I'm having my set of Omega Elite wheels done by the Wheel Specialists in Swindon this week.
Hi Power Silver - they're taking the tyres off, refitting and balanced with new valves obviously. I'm expecting it to be circa £300 depending on what finish I finally go for.

I'll keep you posted with before and after...

Cheers
Ian.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Gleaming*



gleaming said:


> hi mate
> 
> ive recommended a few of my clients to the wheel specialist all jobs were done great
> 
> ...


*Thanks... Are you a valeter/ have you since worked on any of the cars whose wheels have been refurbed by the TWS, Manchester/ c:thumb:an you vouch for the refurbs standing up to the test of time?

Thanks again...*


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Lepsons*



ianu said:


> ..I'm having my set of Omega Elite wheels done by the Wheel Specialists in Swindon this week.
> Hi Power Silver - they're taking the tyres off, refitting and balanced with new valves obviously. I'm expecting it to be circa £300 depending on what finish I finally go for.
> 
> I'll keep you posted with before and after...
> ...


Thanks. The name that always comes up trumps seems to be Lepsons. I would use them but would need - I think - to pay to take the wheels/ tyres off; then have the wheels couriered down south,refurbished, returned and then pay to have the tyres put back on (risk of damage to new refurb at that point)... and that all sounds like it would end up too costly and timely to make it worthwhile... when in reality, I would hope that a similarly good refurb service would be available in the North West region... and TWS, Manchester seem to be well regarded...


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Gleaming... Do you please know a Smart repairer*



gleaming said:


> hi mate
> 
> ive recommended a few of my clients to the wheel specialist all jobs were done great
> 
> ...


*Would you please be able to recommend any Smart repairer in the Manchester/ Lanc's surrounding counties as well?

I've 4 different panels that I'd like worked on to remove a couple of small dinks (each one is less than smallest finger nail size) and a couple of broken lacquer blemishes on other panels...

If so, would you have any inclination about cost per panel?

Thanks/ hopefully.*


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*This is a full refurbishment!*



centenary said:


> I know the company you're talking about here.
> 
> They do 2 services, a smart repair where the tyre stays on the rim. This is for small damaged areas of the wheel. They dont need to take the tyre off the wheel to do a good job. The wheel is effectively repainted and not powder coated.
> 
> ...


Hi,

After much research and deliberating I have dropped my car off at Wheelrite, Chorley this morning. The chap running it is called Steve and certainly seems to know his stuff. From speaking with him, the process he is going to use is better than I had thought too. He showed me a wheel that he had just done and that had 'only' been powdercoated. The finish was impressive.

As an example, my understanding is that a well known national franchise refurbisher with a base in Manchester 'only' Powdercoats... but I might be wrong.

He's going to strip, blast, prime, powdercoat x 2/ bake, wet paint (to simulate the Audi colour) and then 2 coats of lacquer to finish. He doesn't do the centre caps but mine don't need to be done. 4 x 20 inch wheels for £280 inclusive (that's also taking the whees/ tyres off, rebalancing them and refitting).

The impression I got on arrival was a basic/no frills set up from the external. Inside the small unit, it is well appointed for the work that is being done.

Steve seemed very straightforward and knowledgeable in a reassuring/ quietly confident way (my impression was that he is probably of the view that if he gets it right then he gets repeat work plus further work from recommendations).

I was that reassured, I didn't ask as much as normal. My attitude was one of let him get on with it (don't forget that he has some good testimonials on forums too).

I'm away for the rest of the week so have left the car in his obviously capable hands and absolutely confident that he'll do a good job.

Looking forward to picking the car up on Sunday 06.02.2011 and hopefully, my optimism borne out, I can book the other family cars in too.

I'll let you know the end result.


----------

